# Grandma's birth certificate shows different date that what I've always been told



## debodun (Aug 5, 2015)

I found a copy of my paternal grandmother's birth certificate among my uncle's papers. I've always been told that she was born on a certain day, but the certificate shows another day. When I saw the discrepancy, I pointed it out to my uncle who said the certificate is wrong. Who am I to believe - an official document or family assertion? I'd like to know if this would this cause any legal problems in the future if I need to obtain other documents in the family's behalf?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2015)

> I'd like to know if this would this cause any legal problems in the future if I need to obtain other documents in the family's behalf?



Call an attorney and ask.  There should be no charge (brief phone consultation).


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 5, 2015)

It's unlikely that your paternal grandmothers actual date of birth will cause you or your family any problems.    My Sister-in-law was told all her life she was born on June 29th.. but her birth certificate says the 25th.. and she didn't have trouble ..     Her mother actually claimed 3 different birthdays...  no one knows which is correct.. and she is dead so she can't clear it up....  None of this created a problem for my husband or his two sisters.


----------



## jujube (Aug 5, 2015)

I have four different documents with different years of birth for my grandfather (ranging from 1895 to 1904).  We figure that he was attempting to either prove he was old enough to serve in WWI or trying to claim he was too young to serve.  Either way, he never was in the service.  The date he claimed the rest of his life was 1899.  Too late to ask.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 5, 2015)

My father had two different days of birth.  The 3rd and the 7th of Dec.  He was born at home, his mother died in childbirth.  Birth certificate had one date, baptismal record another.  Then Baptismal records were accepted as readily as birth certificates.  And his birth certificate even had a different last name than that of his father and sisters. Think the Doctor could not understand my grandfather and put down what he thought he heard. Lomeyer instead of Lomonaco.  It was not discovered until my father had to register for the WWII draft, when in his early 20's.   He got through school and college, obtained a social security card, bought houses and cars, worked until he was 46, and then a death certificate was signed.. with these discrepancies. So I doubt that any problems will occur regarding your grandmother, Debodun.


----------



## jujube (Aug 6, 2015)

My dad was born at home in 1923 and never had a birth certificate.  When he enlisted in WWII (right after Pearl Harbor), he said his mother had to come down to the enlistment office and sign an affidavit about his birth date.   I don't know what guys did whose parents were dead or unavailable to vouch for their age and didn't have access to baptismal records.  I guess at that point, if you _looked_ old enough, they'd take your word for it.

Even modern-day birth certificates can be a little quirky.  My daughter's Department of State birth certificate shows her name, date of birth and place of birth, but there is no mention of parents' names.   Whenever I would have to use her birth certificate, I'd always also take the more-detailed "Consular Report of Birth Abroad" along to show that she was, indeed, ours, and not just some kid with the same last name that we were trying to pass off as ours - LOL.


----------

